# Questions



## iTails (Jul 30, 2011)

Basically, I see myself making Dubstep, Drum n Bass, and House music, but unfortunately I know only so little about what kind of software and hardware I should be using. The most I've ever really used was Mixxx and VirtualDJ (barely used FL Studio) which doesn't do much for what I'd like to do. What kind of equipment would you recommend I get for DJing and whatnot?


----------

